# Tour of Ireland



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess I was just spoiled by the TdF coverage on Versus. I watched their 1 hour recap of Stage 1 of the Tour of Ireland today. It was wholly unsatisfying. One hour is not enough time to cover 190km of racing.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't know it was going to be on. I just set the DVR for Sat and Sun and with the fast forwarding through the commercials it'll just be 20 minutes.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree way too short.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Where are the "Armstrong is killing cycling!" whackos?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

saird said:


> Where are the "Armstrong is killing cycling!" whackos?


You called


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

saird said:


> Where are the "Armstrong is killing cycling!" whackos?


Well, I did find it interesting that the first announcer kept making "Armstrong as Governor of Texas" jokes before he handed the coverage off the Liggett and Sherwin.  I got the distinct impression the Irish were glad of the publicity Armstrong brought, but a bit irritated with the amount that was focused solely on him.


----------



## Sports_Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

I completely agree with all of you.

It was the worst coverage of a race ever, they were more focused on Armstrong and the first African-American, it went by too fast.

They just showed random clips of people breaking away and then fast forwarding to a guy with a 10 minute lead.

I'm also a little bummed that Versus is not broadcasting the Vuelta a Espana, one of the three grand tours.


----------



## hookypro (Aug 1, 2006)

the funny thing is that Paul and Phil pretend that lance is actually a contender. It is like a PR parade for him or he owes the promoters a favor. Coverage could be worse.....did anyone catch the Tour De Nez coverage?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Sports_Guy said:


> they were more focused on Armstrong and the first African-American


Who was the African American? I am aware of the Rwandan, but didn't know of a black US rider...?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

dave2pvd said:


> Who was the African American? I am aware of the Rwandan, but didn't know of a black US rider...?


I think Sports Guy meant the Rwandan rider. I don't think there are any African-American riders in the race.

Speaking of the Rwandan rider, I couldn't decide if the Armstrong interview was nice or just a bit patronizing, or maybe both.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm just happy that Versus is broadcasting the event at all, same day coverage and not compressed into a Cyclysm Sunday! I'd rather have one hour than no hour.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Not trying to see another thread devolve into a pro/anti Lance mashup but I will say that while at the TdF I personally met dozens of people who were just there for a glimpse of Lance. They didn't really know or care about anyone else, they just wanted to be there for the 10 seconds while Lance raced past. They were from all countries, of all ages, etc. I'm not saying this is a good or bad thing but I have a feeling that Versus is trying to market to those people, not those of us who are going to watch anyway.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

JohnHemlock said:


> Not trying to see another thread devolve into a pro/anti Lance mashup...


Agreed. 

I was more troubled by the flimsy coverage overall. I wish Versus would start the hour with a brief recap of the start of the race and then cover the last 30-40 minutes as continuously as possible. The various profiles and human interest pieces are nice, but I would prefer to see more actual racing.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cav's stage win today was his 23rd win of the season! Interviewed afterwards, he said it was just a "formality".


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

No, the coverage is not the best. Just be glad you get to see it at all. I bet the only reason we are seeing it at all is because of LA. No race will ever get coverage as good as the TdF. Welcome to the rest of the year.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

jd3 said:


> Just be glad you get to see it at all.


But then I don't get to have any fun complaining  and if I can't be entertained watching a race, I should at least be able to get some enjoyment from complaining about not being entertained watching a race..

I'm pretty sure Armstrong isn't racing the Vuelta, but that's going to be televised later this month.


----------



## Sports_Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

what is it going to be televised on?

i hope it is versus, cause i loved watching TDF 09 on versus.

my bad about the rwanden rider, thought they said african american


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> But then I don't get to have any fun complaining  and if I can't be entertained watching a race, I should at least be able to get some enjoyment from complaining about not being entertained watching a race..


I'll give you that 



> I'm pretty sure Armstrong isn't racing the Vuelta, but that's going to be televised later this month.


Yes, but not by VS. It will be on Universal Sports.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Sports_Guy said:


> my bad about the rwanden rider, thought they said african american


Hey, no worries - they may have said that.

I have 1 buddy from the Bahamas, and another from Jamaica. Nothing pisses them off more than the blanket statement: African American. Fair enough if you're US born, but come on, what an insult to folks from other countries.

The back story to the Rwandan rider is fascinating. This Boyer/Richey project seems to be quite a success. I hope they have the energy to keep it going.

http://www.velonews.com/article/96857/


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like the Irish hosts. The "touch the hem of his [Armstrong's] lycra comment before Saturday's stage was hilarious.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I enjoyed the coverage. As Sogno reports, the Irish hosts deliver true wit. The scenery is lovely. The roads are narrow. The racing is a little crazy. Phil & Paul sound happy and relaxed.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Definitely an improvement over Craig Hummer, though I miss the velocopedic musings of Bobke...


----------



## Sports_Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

jd3 said:


> Yes, but not by VS. It will be on Universal Sports.


I've seen that site, is it only on the web not TV?

If it's on TV, would you find it on Comcast?

I'm just excited to see another Grand Tour, it was sad when the TDF was over.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

I won't spoil it for those who have it on the PVR but it was a "soft" day in Ireland today and over half the field abandonned!


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

baker921 said:


> I won't spoil it for those who have it on the PVR but it was a "soft" day in Ireland today and over half the field abandonned!


QUITSTRONG gear will soon sweep the globe.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm thankful for the hour of coverage but I agree it would be better to show the last 30-40 minutes of the race and cut the rest of the crap out. 

I believe they have said repeatedly that that Lance was not a contender in this race especially coming off the recent race in Leadville . His remarks about the Rawanda
racer and AC were respectful ........ but the Lance haters have to try and read something into everything he says. I guess that what makes them "Lance haters."  

With his 7 TDF wins .......... he has earned the right to have the world stand up and take notice whenever he's town. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

That hill looked like fun huh


----------



## Reith (Jul 10, 2005)

barhopper said:


> I believe they have said repeatedly that that Lance was not a contender in this race especially coming off the recent race in Leadville . His remarks about the Rawanda
> racer and AC were respectful ........ but the Lance haters have to try and read something into everything he says. I guess that what makes them "Lance haters."



Nah. I am a Lance hater and I agree with you about his comments. There was nothing wrong with them. However, Lance and the other pansies should not have abandoned.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

barhopper said:


> I'm thankful for the hour of coverage but I agree it would be better to show the last 30-40 minutes of the race and cut the rest of the crap out.
> 
> I believe they have said repeatedly that that Lance was not a contender in this race especially coming off the recent race in Leadville . His remarks about the Rawanda
> racer and AC were respectful ........ but the Lance haters have to try and read something into everything he says. I guess that what makes them "Lance haters."
> ...


I heard Lance clubs baby seals and eats babies. What a jerk that guy is now I see why the haters don't like him.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

So much for this not devolving in a pro/anti Lance fest...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

real stonie said:


> QUITSTRONG gear will soon sweep the globe.


Armstrong was only twenty something seconds out of the lead. He should have put the hurt on the field and gone for the win.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why should Lance get himself wet? He's already won a couple of diddy races in the USA this season.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Looks like 2/3's of the field pulled out by the final lap- liked the VS coverage on Sunday. 

That course didn't look very safe- cars parked all over it, blind corners with the barricades in the line- it was crazy. Not surprised that most of the pro's out of contention pulled out, that course in those conditions was sketchy.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Looks like 2/3's of the field pulled out by the final lap- liked the VS coverage on Sunday.
> 
> That course didn't look very safe- cars parked all over it, blind corners with the barricades in the line- it was crazy. Not surprised that most of the pro's out of contention pulled out, that course in those conditions was sketchy.


I liked the climb near the end where the grade was so steep that the sidewalk next to it had steps on it. I agree with you, the course was an accident waiting to happen -- especially with the wet conditions.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

If it was that dangerous then why did they wait so long to quit? Its RAIN for gods sake! I generally agree that cyclists are the toughest athletes out there, but why ride the whole tour including most of a rain soaked final day and _then_ quit when there is a convenient corner. Thats weak, and im a borderline lance apologist. There were certainly tons of folks at the finish, soaked, waiting to see some star power. Its a long way to fly just to quit right at the end.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

bigmig19 said:


> If it was that dangerous then why did they wait so long to quit? Its RAIN for gods sake! * I generally agree that cyclists are the toughest athletes out there*, but why ride the whole tour including most of a rain soaked final day and _then_ quit when there is a convenient corner. Thats weak, and im a borderline lance apologist. There were certainly tons of folks at the finish, soaked, waiting to see some star power. Its a long way to fly just to quit right at the end.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Race coverage was spotty at best, but I really liked how they presented it all with some background on the event. The cinematography was cool too.

I knew nothing of the race before this past weekend, and I've been watching cycling since 05, so it can't be all bad


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bigmig19 said:


> If it was that dangerous then why did they wait so long to quit? Its RAIN for gods sake! I generally agree that cyclists are the toughest athletes out there, but why ride the whole tour including most of a rain soaked final day and _then_ quit when there is a convenient corner. Thats weak, and im a borderline lance apologist. There were certainly tons of folks at the finish, soaked, waiting to see some star power. Its a long way to fly just to quit right at the end.


If roughly 1/2 the field didn't abandon, you'd guarantee disaster with such wet conditions and hills w/hair pin turns. I know the saying "no guts, no glory", but keep in mind that not all of the riders are done racing for the year. Sure, it sucks not finishing or winning that particular race, but breaking a bone or two would certainly take someone out for several races.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Sports_Guy said:


> I've seen that site, is it only on the web not TV?
> 
> If it's on TV, would you find it on Comcast?
> 
> I'm just excited to see another Grand Tour, it was sad when the TDF was over.



You might be able to pick it up OTA. Many NBC stations are carrying it as a sub channel.


----------



## nibbler (Jul 29, 2009)

ti-triodes said:


> You might be able to pick it up OTA. Many NBC stations are carrying it as a sub channel.


In the Denver area, it'll be on Comcast channel 250.


----------

